# Valentin Antov



## Trumpusconi (11 Dicembre 2020)

Si sente spesso parlare di molteplici giovani difensori centrali che potrebbero esserci utili (Ajer, Kabak, Simakan, Lovato etc), ma c'è un nome che personalmente mi impressiona parecchio e che letteralmente nessuno sta seguendo, e che secondo me potrebbe essere il tipico "colpo alla Hauge", ma in difesa.
Sto parlando di Valentin Antov.

Bulgaro, vent'anni appena compiuti (classe 2000), già nel giro della nazionale e capitano del CSKA Sofia, la squadra più prestigiosa del campionato bulgaro.
Il ragazzo nasce mediano davanti alla difesa ma ormai gioca stabilmente da difensore centrale, buona stazza (1.85 x 80+ kg), spicca particolarmente nell'elevazione e pur non avendo chissà quale velocità sa sempre farsi trovare pronto grazie ad un ottimo senso della posizione, e grande sensibilità nelle diagonali difensive.
Mi è sembrato poi particolarmente bravo in marcatura, è uno di quei giocatori che si francobollano addosso all'attaccante e che sanno usare randello e fioretto all'occorrenza.
Inoltre essere cresciuto come centrocampista lo rende abile in fase di impostazione da dietro, di fatto è un regista difensivo.

In sintesi, mi sembra eccellente in quelle capacità "innate" (senso della posizione, fisico e tecnica in impostazione) e relativamente semplice da plasmare in ciò che gli manca (abitudine ad un campionato di livello superiore e capacità di attendere il momento giusto per intervenire coi tempi di gioco italiani).
Inoltre, sembra davvero un gran lavoratore ed è un leader totale nell'atteggiamento (è già capitano a 20 anni), trascina la difesa e ha un linguaggio del corpo da vincente.
Ha già una ventina di presenze in europa league, quindi non gli manca quell'esperienza europea necessaria per potersi adattare rapidamente ad un campionato diverso, a maggior ragione all'interno di un gruppo giovane e con un mister così bravo a plasmare talenti come Pioli.
Contro la Roma, squadra assolutamente degna di nota, è stato tra i migliori, ma non avevo dubbi a riguardo visto che lo seguo attentamente dallo scorso anno.

Di solito non mi sbilancio sui giovani provenienti da campionati di livello non eccelso (per usare un eufemismo), ma questo è un investimento che mi azzarderei a definire sicuro.
Se lo compriamo, lo paghiamo poco poco e abbiamo il quarto centrale perfetto per questa squadra e, mi sbilancio, il futuro titolare al posto di Romagnoli.
Rispetto ai nomi che ci vengono accostati, questo è di livello differente e incredibilmente nessuno (?) se n'è ancora accorto.

Paolo, lo so che ci leggi... dagli un'occhiata


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si sente spesso parlare di molteplici giovani difensori centrali che potrebbero esserci utili (Ajer, Kabak, Simakan, Lovato etc), ma c'è un nome che personalmente mi impressiona parecchio e che letteralmente nessuno sta seguendo, e che secondo me potrebbe essere il tipico "colpo alla Hauge", ma in difesa.
> Sto parlando di Valentin Antov.
> 
> Bulgaro, vent'anni appena compiuti (classe 2000), già nel giro della nazionale e capitano del CSKA Sofia, la squadra più prestigiosa del campionato bulgaro.
> ...



Non lo conosco, è anche veloce?.

Se sa impostare è un grosso pregio, questa moda di fare abbassare un centrocampista in mezzo ai difensori e una cosa oscena, oltre che tatticamente un obbrobrio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Dicembre 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, è anche veloce?.
> 
> Se sa impostare è un grosso pregio, questa moda di fare abbassare un centrocampista in mezzo ai difensori e una cosa oscena, oltre che tatticamente un obbrobrio.



Non è velocissimo ma non è lento.
Mi sembra un pelo più veloce di Romagnoli e Gabbia.
Però il ragazzo sembra un difensore vero: ha i tempi giusti, si muove con autorevolezza e maturità, sempre nel posto giusto, "prevede" le azioni e nell'uno contro uno non lascia spazio e martella all'occorrenza.
Per intenderci, sembra potersi evolvere in un Bonucci che sa difendere e soprattutto ha mentalità vincente e carattere da leader.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2020)

Non lo conosco, ma buono a sapersi, centrali moderni a prezzi umani ce ne sono sempre meno


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Dicembre 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Non lo conosco, ma buono a sapersi, centrali moderni a prezzi umani ce ne sono sempre meno



Quello è il bello... per ora nessuno lo conosce e il prezzo è davvero davvero basso! 
Tocca prenderselo noi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Dicembre 2020)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si sente spesso parlare di molteplici giovani difensori centrali che potrebbero esserci utili (Ajer, Kabak, Simakan, Lovato etc), ma c'è un nome che personalmente mi impressiona parecchio e che letteralmente nessuno sta seguendo, e che secondo me potrebbe essere il tipico "colpo alla Hauge", ma in difesa.
> Sto parlando di Valentin Antov.
> 
> Bulgaro, vent'anni appena compiuti (classe 2000), già nel giro della nazionale e capitano del CSKA Sofia, la squadra più prestigiosa del campionato bulgaro.
> ...


Bella descrizione, sinceramente non lo conoscevo questo ragazzo. Ma è inevitabile vista la situazione attuale tentare di scovare talenti in campionati meno blasonati, perchè anche lì giocano degli elementi che possono competere anche ad altissimi livelli. 
Tutto sta alla bravura dell'osservatore nell' individuare il giocatore giusto da plasmare.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Febbraio 2021)

Aggiornamento: lo ha preso in prestito con diritto di riscatto il Bologna (500k + obbligo a 3 milioni in caso di salvezza... briciole).
Lo vedremo presto all'opera... occhi aperti!


----------

